# EMERGENCY RADIO ANNOUNCEMENT



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

*Sporge?* Are you there?!

We are *TEAM ROCKET*! 
After many years of preparation, we have risen again from the asheshttp://www.youtube.com/v/DKBtrKv5grY&autoplay=1&loop=1
*SPORGE!!*

Can you hear? We did it!
Where is our boss?


<small><small>...Is he listening?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah the nostalgia.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ah the nostalgia.


If you were around TBT during the release of Diamon and Pearl, we had a Team Rocket. We *were* Team Rocket.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

ONOEZ! RUN AWAY!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember having a Team Galactic, then a Team Rocket, then a Team Magma and Team Aqua. xD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None compare to Team Rocket!


----------



## VantagE (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha oh so fun xD


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PREPARE THE ROCKET LAUNCHER THINGYMABOBS, KILL THIS INTRUDER!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Prepare for trouble!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 17, 2010)

Pfft, I could totally beat all of you.

Hehe.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Prepare for trouble!


Make it double!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 17, 2010)

DRAGONITE, HYPER BEAM.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To protect the world from devastation!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To unite all peoples within our nation!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To denounce the evils of truth and love!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To extend our reach to the stars above!


----------



## Nixie (Mar 17, 2010)

Umm... may I even ask what the heck is this about? ._. *is clueless*


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JESSIE!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JAMES!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Umm... may I even ask what the heck is this about? ._. *is clueless*


I'm calling back our leader of the old Team Rocket of TBT. Sporge.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEOWTH THAT'S RIGHT.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Team Rocket, blast off at the speed of light!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u r mr ghey, u missed 2 linez


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail, fail, epic failure.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surrender now, or prepare to fight!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEOWTH, THAT'S RIGHT!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Team Rocket's rockin'!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-e0PTfIHEM


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyway, back to the plan... I say a new Group, like the old days. Just for those few that have that... _bad_ side. Mwahaha. Whose willing to stand with us?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to the plan... I say a new Group, like the old days. Just for those few that have that... _bad_ side. Mwahaha. Whose willing to stand with us?








WOBUFFET!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## easpa (Mar 17, 2010)

I had my speakers up full blast when that epic music began to play.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to the plan... I say a new Group, like the old days. Just for those few that have that... _bad_ side. Mwahaha. Whose willing to stand with us?


 /lick


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back to your old ways I see. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## easpa (Mar 17, 2010)

Meh, why not?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 17, 2010)

Can I be a Meowth? =D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Prepare for trouble!


No, just no.

You are wayyy too late, we already did the whole theme song.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 17, 2010)

You are smalltime.
http://www.youtube.com/v/FjCH4wPC6dA


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You are smalltime.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/FjCH4wPC6dA


Get out.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, fair enough.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Any more willing to take the stand?
Become recruits today!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Any more willing to take the stand?
> Become recruits today!


What's the pay?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dependable on position and experience.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Once I get SS, I will join!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Once I get SS, I will join!


I don't even have it. But nice to start early. :wink:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:L

Imma join Rockm-... Nevermind. I'll just go live under a rock.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

>


Get yo aids out muh thread!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

And those who join, it would be appreciated if you used this:





http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss209/averagesean/teamrocket.png 
avatar


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

I am another Rocket Grunt!

I can't wait to see if I will ever be an Admin!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 17, 2010)

Can I join


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't want to remove Mr. KK who's been with me on this forum since I began, so I present to you..

Rocket KK!


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I didn't want to remove Mr. KK who's been with me on this forum since I began, so I present to you..
> 
> Rocket KK!


I like that, nice work Jason.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I didn't want to remove Mr. KK who's been with me on this forum since I began, so I present to you..
> 
> Rocket KK!


KK is now an Indian with an R instead of a dot!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 17, 2010)

I needed a new avvie...


----------



## OJ. (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, gods. What?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Oh, gods. What?


It's all been explained. Don't like it? Leave, or by made to!
*Snaps fingers, Rocket grunts appear behind me*


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 17, 2010)

WHERE IS HE?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> WHERE IS HE?


I blame time travelers.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit.
CURSE YOU, BEINGS FROM THE FUTURE.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sporge only gets on in the middle of the night.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then we will wait. For we have all the time in the world.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone.

Gnome  licks teeth.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better hope some stupid brat doesn't come running in and ruining your plans. That would suck.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 17, 2010)

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY SOUL'S ALREADY GONE, WHAT THE HELL MORE DO YOU WANT?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Possessed Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your body.

/in a not gay way.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on! We're Team Rocket, that couldn't happen again.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, it's not like we staff our buildings with men only carrying Rattata.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe we should get guns... Just in case some kid comes in with a stronger team of monsters than ours... Or if he leaves to heal them inbetween fights or somethin??

Im just sayin'?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not, you hand out Raticate and Golbat! None of the weak stuff acquired on-site.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, way ahead of you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Who are the Rocket Executives?


----------



## Princess (Mar 17, 2010)

o-o

Where's meowth?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 17, 2010)

...

(I'm going to stop all your plans.)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> (I'm going to stop all your plans.)


No you won't!

And what is going on in your avatar?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Who are the Rocket Executives?


Andy and I are the only ones I can think of and probably Sporge too. 

Or well I'm an admin not sure if that's the same thing.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

List of all Team Rocket classes plz!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> List of all Team Rocket classes plz!


Admin, Commander, Elite Grunt, Grunt

And some scientists blaw blaw.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FarrenTheRobot  wants to know if he can be a Rocket Scientist!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

As Ranks go...
*Leader*: Sporge
*Admin*: Myself and Sean
Commander: Reserved.
*Elite Grunt*: Jas0n. +Reserved
Scientist: Nevermore.
Grunt:  Everyone else.


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll join..

:cough:  Can I be a grunt with a explosive Celebi? :cough:


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I'll join..
> 
> :cough:  Can I be a grunt with a explosive Celebi? :cough:


No. *Hands Grimer* =D


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU  Andy.

Is it alright if I have a explosive Grimer?!  =D


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can make muk.

(smirk)


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 17, 2010)

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (dhat)


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, regular. You can have a Rattata if you're not careful! |:<


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2010)

Just a quick question here.  Can't somebody have a Jessie&Jame team? That would get it a more classic feeling.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 17, 2010)

I call scientist.


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> I call scientist.


Somebody called that.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there can be more then one.


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2010)

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can there be a  Jessie and Jame team?  If so I'll be in or like a Giovani one?


----------



## Miranda (Mar 17, 2010)

No idea what is going on in here....

But, I'd be willing to make the group so long as Sporge agrees to be leader of it, so it's up to him. =)


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Possessed Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giovanni = Leader

And Jessie and James are like Elite Grunts kinda.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Possessed Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get what you're given!

The ranks don't mean anything. This'll hopefully be made into a group and there we can discuss all kinds of things. Battles, Trading etc.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 17, 2010)

I would join, but I have a newer router and my damn DSi wont connect to the internet on video games with it. >_>


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> No idea what is going on in here....
> 
> But, I'd be willing to make the group so long as Sporge agrees to be leader of it, so it's up to him. =)


That's more for relevance to the old Team Rocket we had, and that _that_ first page is the radio broadcast in the game.
But if he wants to lead, sure!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> I would join, but I have a newer router and my damn DSi wont connect to the internet on video games with it. >_>


I think I might know your problem. Has wifi worked anytime before?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Just a quick question here.  Can't somebody have a Jessie&Jame team? That would get it a more classic feeling.


They'd have to fail all the time and starve.


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2010)

Fine fine fine, I'll have the ugly Grimer.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 17, 2010)

May be a while before I get either of the new games.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> May be a while before I get either of the new games.


Same here, but it sure is better than last time... Months!


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 17, 2010)

Team Rocket?  Sound like a buncha losers http://www.youtube.com/v/EjA4SgVDmh4&autoplay=1&loop=1


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Team Rocket?  Sound like a buncha losers http://www.youtube.com/v/EjA4SgVDmh4&autoplay=1&loop=1


Avatar = Sexy

I remember reading those books in like first grade.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammit Hobo! Fix out the autoplaying.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Team Rocket?  Sound like a buncha losers http://www.youtube.com/v/EjA4SgVDmh4&autoplay=1&loop=1


Gtfo


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 17, 2010)

I loved James the voice acting on him was great only thing I didn't like was he had that on running gag of getting his head bit by his pokemon.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.  Smell ya' later, gramps.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gary r ghey cuz he wares purpole


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like fun, if I can ever actually manage to get the game! 8D
Man, as soon as I do nobody's going to care about it anymore. uAu


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

When do I get my magnemites?


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 17, 2010)

Awww... I don't want to fight more Rocket Grunts


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a suicide bomber.
GOt my Electrodes strapped to my belt, I pull the string, and BLAMMO! Chaos achieved.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 17, 2010)

recruiting?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> recruiting?


Stand with us, or stand against us.... and ultimately fail


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 17, 2010)

Alright im in


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Alright im in


Ok, you're in.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 17, 2010)

He's Gary Motherfacking oak.

You best be trollin.

Also, fix that music, multiple Gary's themes playing is BAAAAD.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

I still want to know when I will get my Magnemites, Voltorbs, Electrodes, and Koffings.


----------



## random guy (Mar 17, 2010)

I would join but my dsi's wi-fi does not work for games.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 17, 2010)

I could teach you how to get Wi-Fi working without complicated cords or USB thingies.

And with that, I'm joining. I have an Action Replay but I don't use it that much, if anyone wants free stuff lemme know. All I ever used it for is getting Max EVs and Happiness on my Pokemon anyways. Maybe a little bit of Rare Candy Action on pokes I was too lazy to train.


----------



## random guy (Mar 17, 2010)

That would help sent you a pm darkpwnz.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, so we now have a group up. 
Click Joinable Groups at the top of the page, then Request Approval... and if we like you enough, you're in. :wink:


----------



## m12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent team. Great idea. Fearful control. We are taking to the skies. We are Team Rocket.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Excellent team. Great idea. Fearful control. We are taking to the skies. We are Team Rocket.


Your avatar is much better then mine.

I'm stealing it. :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 17, 2010)

I need some Team Rocket stuph to go in my Siggy.

You guys better let me join.


----------



## m12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent work, Gnome. You show wonderful thievery skills. 

Anyways, anyone can feel free to use it.








```
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/rocketavvy.png
```


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Possessed Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't hard, and anyways, we are Team Rocket, we are great at thievery!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

The group invites will be dealt with soon. Fixing the posting problems atm.


----------



## John102 (Mar 17, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> He's Gary Motherfacking oak.
> 
> You best be trollin.
> 
> Also, fix that music, multiple Gary's themes playing is BAAAAD.


^^^

FF about crashed as I scrolled through like 5 of them >.<

Anywho, what do I have to do to join? Is there an initiation ceremony or something like running through the hall naked?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to steal one trainer's Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm ready to work hard. Ready to be on an elite team. Ready to learn new skills.

Yes. I will be the official Team Rocket Janitor!


----------



## John102 (Mar 17, 2010)

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonic111 (Mar 17, 2010)

...I do plan on getting the game sometime, just takeing a shot at joining.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 17, 2010)

A WILD MAGIKARP APPEARS!
MAGIKARP uses SPLASH!
IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
TEAM ROCKET takes 0 DAMAGE


lolwat


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2010)

Me sent request and I was told via shoutbox to post here..


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, because of some odd glitch. We have to have all our members re-send your approval requests.
Sorry about this.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ok, because of some odd glitch. We have to have all our members re-send your approval requests.
> Sorry about this.


*****slap Miranda! Silly woman! xD


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 18, 2010)

It's allright, accidents happen.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 18, 2010)

Request sent.


----------



## easpa (Mar 18, 2010)

I would join, but my DS wifi doesn't work for games, for some reason.


----------



## Away236 (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish to be recruited!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> I wish to be recruited!


Then get to Requestin'


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 18, 2010)

Can I join?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Can I join?


Request and we'll see. <


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wifi works on DSi applications like web browser and flipnote, just not games.  Do you have any idea how to fix it?


----------



## easpa (Mar 18, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the exact same problem.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

(What the girl from FR/LG?
She's putting a bunch of stones on an Eevee at once.
I'll give you the whole pic but I'm still going to take down your leader.)


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 18, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUTANT EEVEE!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 18, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

(For all to see. It's not bad.)


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, since I am probably the only one that has beaten the game so far, I'll join. I mean, I took down the E4 with only my Gyarados and my Ampharos.


----------



## Nic (Mar 18, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe her name is Green.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll join.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 18, 2010)

Where is everyone getting all of the pokemon avatars and stuff?


----------



## Josh (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah, I see why everyone has their avatar is "R", I guess I'll join in.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

*grabs Pok


----------



## Gnome (Mar 18, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to wifi settings then options and Erase WFC configuration and try again. It's what I did.

If not try entering the MAC address.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 18, 2010)

I would like to join this attempt to take over the world.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2010)

DS games don't use WPA like the DSi does.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> DS games don't use WPA like the DSi does.


That's why I changed my security settings. B)


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 18, 2010)

I use WPA? Change it to WEP and find the 10 digit code on your modem.

Thats what I did on my DS and Wii. I wish I had a DSi...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I would like to join this attempt to take over the world.


Step right this way.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 18, 2010)

PIKACHU, USE THUNDER.


----------



## random guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sent request.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to join!

*Comes in with Team Rocket Uniform*


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then request so.

Random, I don't see any request, try again

Rockman... use, shut up.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to take down you Rockets.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I be a Team Rocket member, sir? *salutes*


----------



## Caleb (Mar 18, 2010)

*Walks in with hands in pockets looking down at the ground with a dragonite following closely behind me* Hey there is always one of these types of characters in Pokemon.


----------



## random guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Resent


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2010)

Rockman, you'll never take us down. You're just jealous.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 18, 2010)

Question: Alright, I need to decide between keeping my Snover, or changing it with a Swinub.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 18, 2010)

You know your going to let me in. >


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman, you'll never take us down. You're just jealous.


Jealous of Team Rocket!?

Ha! I laugh!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 18, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAGNEMITE, GO!

Aren't you jealous of my cool Team Rocket Pokemon for Scientists?


----------



## Caleb (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello Mentlegen.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get Porygon like that other guy?

Poor lad.


----------



## 8bit (Mar 18, 2010)

I will join


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I will join


Awesome. Glad you are joining.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He hasn't joined.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 18, 2010)

This topic really has no use anymore...


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> This topic really has no use anymore...


No, some people still don't know about the group.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> This topic really has no use anymore...


That's true, but it helps advertise the group  .


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, her name is Leaf.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 18, 2010)

Prepare for double trouble. <small>>;3</small>

_________________________________________________

I mades myself a Team Rocket trainer card.

Well, I edited one using various colors from other peoples stuff and from the Rocket Avatar, but still. I got it done.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't her name Blue?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the manga, yes. In the games, no. She's never actually named in the games, but she's called "LEAF" in the game's data, so that's the closest thing to an official name that we have.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 18, 2010)

When do we take over the world?


----------



## VantagE (Mar 19, 2010)

Trouble is my middle name >=)
But I dont have either HG or SS, just Diamond... so eh *walks out*


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 19, 2010)

MWUHAHAHAHA unlike the game the old leader actually hears that call to regroup!

Prepare for trouble and don't hesitate to make it double cause team rocket will be blasting off at the speed of light so surrender now or prepare to fight!

Join us because we have cookies!


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

I like cookies 

But i'll like cookies more when SoulSilver it released.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 19, 2010)

Mohaha, we cannot discuss evil plans here. TO THE SECRET HIDEOUT!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

Not so fast Team Rocket, I'm here to foil your plans.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Not so fast Team Rocket, I'm here to foil your plans.


But.. we have cookies and our own forum, so suck it! >;


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have a Dragonite that knows Hyper Beam.

Suck on that.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but that never let you into the secret hideout, now did it?  We have something of extreme evil power protecting us... lawyers!   And the Spanish inquisition, no one ever suspects them....

Fact is team Rocket rocks.


----------



## Nic (Mar 19, 2010)

Sporge27

Did you make that sprite?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

Go, Rayquaza!


----------



## Nic (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Go, Rayquaza!


Hell nah, get a grimer Rockman.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*returns Rayquaza to its ball.*

No. I know Team Rockets weakness.

Go, Pikachu!


----------



## Nic (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID YOU GET ASH'S PIKACHU?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?
This Pikachu is mine.

Really, its not that hard to catch Pokemon on your own.


----------



## Nic (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure...

I bet that thing is weaker then a stick.


----------



## 8bit (Mar 19, 2010)

*sends out ampharos


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

PIKACHU USE THUNDERSHOCK.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 19, 2010)

How come I wasn't invited to the hideout ;-;?


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 19, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> How come I wasn't invited to the hideout ;-;?


You are, it's  joinable group, request approval and when you're accepted you're in!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman, do you want in or not?
Or maybe you'll continue to post like a melted sundae.


----------



## easpa (Mar 19, 2010)

Request sent.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 19, 2010)

I want to join...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you wanna be one of us. And stop talking to invisible pokemon it makes you look crazy.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 19, 2010)

Im in =D


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is crazy.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

We are growing all the while, you wont stop us. You _can't_ stop us


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

Wait, it's an actually Joinable Group?! So is this TBT's Pok


----------



## Marcus (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll join, if the big man lets me =p


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Wait, it's an actually Joinable Group?! So is this TBT's Pok


----------



## Marcus (Mar 19, 2010)

Never mind.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Wait, it's an actually Joinable Group?! So is this TBT's Pok


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (Mar 19, 2010)

So Andy, What ranks are available and/or what ranks can I be in?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> So Andy, What ranks are available and/or what ranks can I be in?


The ranks are.
Leader, Admin,Commander, Elite Grunt, Scientist, Grunt, Janitor & Mascot

Commander, Elite Grunt, Scientist & Grunt are the only ones that're open.
And Tye, I've accepted everyone so far. I'm not turning anyone away.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> And Tye, I've accepted everyone so far. I'm not turning anyone away.


But the fact remains that it's not widely known, so there are going to be a lot of Pok


----------



## Conor (Mar 19, 2010)

This group makes me want to go and play Emerald ;D
I wish I didn't sell my DS :|


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2010)

Of course...

There's a problem with Tye...

*sigh*

He's just one of them people I guess...


----------



## Marcus (Mar 19, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> This group makes me want to go and play Emerald ;D
> I wish I didn't sell my DS :|


Haha, that's my favourite one at the mo. I can't find it _anywhere_ :c


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 19, 2010)

Where did you get the trainer card text (font and color) need all letters so i can write stuff.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Where did you get the trainer card text (font and color) need all letters so i can write stuff.


Custom jobby. :wink:

Tye, I did laugh at your caption to the Request. You can keep your tournament outside mainly, just so everyone sees it that way.


----------



## Conor (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it required to have the DS versions of Pokemon?
See, I own like 5 Pokemon games but they're all on Gameboys :S


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Is it required to have the DS versions of Pokemon?
> See, I own like 5 Pokemon games but they're all on Gameboys :S


Not at all, you can join in and discuss it all. Just you can't trade or battle obviously.


----------



## Conor (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay great, sending the request now ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tye, I did laugh at your caption to the Request. You can keep your tournament outside mainly, just so everyone sees it that way.


How can it be "mainly" outside of the group? A thread can only be in one place... XD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman, do you want in or not?
> Or maybe you'll continue to post like a melted sundae.


I'm not joining.
I'm here to foil your plans.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a thread inside the Hideout... I mean normal building that isn't of any importance, in there saying about it to remind us. I dunno, could be a discussion thread or something. \_0_o_/


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that just complicate things, having two threads? XD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. I mean, big news here gets two threads usually.
It's just an idea though.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4DiDpics


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Sporge27
> 
> Did you make that sprite?


Which one?  the guy in the suit or the Twileon?  cause I "made" both, basically recoloring and slight detail changing... well and a merging.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 19, 2010)

Also thee group is to have fun with pokemon, though it is in the most awesome of RPing ways 

It is just a themed group otherwise though .... supposedly MWUHAHAHA ahahaha ha *cough* sorry I've been meaning to get that checked out ...


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 19, 2010)

I will crush any do-good er that even dares to foil with team rocket. 

<small>>:3</small>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

Team Rocket, you're going down.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Team Rocket, you're going down.


How?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Team Rocket, you're going down.


I don't see why you want the group gone, when the purpose of the group is for pokemon. I would have thought a pokemon addict like yourself would want to join, it's the pokemon forum we've been wanting all this time XD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 19, 2010)

For once, I do agree with Jas0n.

This forum is worth keeping. 
It's quite good.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want the group gone.

I'm acting like Red.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 19, 2010)

I am joining xD


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 19, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's trying to act like the hero in the game while Team Rocket continues to grow.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... well, Red's a d!ck.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fought Red. He has Pikachu, Lapras, Snorlax, Venasaur, Charizard, and Blastoise. He pokemon range from Level 84 - 88


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/red.shtml


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point of this being?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

Point being, I'm Red and I'm here to _foil_ your plans.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Point being, I'm Red and I'm here to _foil_ your plans.


Go back to your emo Mountain.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 19, 2010)

Foil is for food!


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 19, 2010)

The Victory road in this game is pathetic imo, but at least it's easy  .

EDIT: Crap, wrong thread (I thought this was the progress thread).

Anyways, how's everyone doing?  .


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you battle him, this is what he says.




			
				Red said:
			
		

> ...........................................................


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could defeat you easily.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably... seen as I don't have the game yet you dunce.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2010)

Red has the best team of all time.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cackles*


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Red has the best team of all time.


I'm trying to copy it.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just showing a link to Red and his team and their levels since Rorato told his team, I felt like posting a link to his team with their actual levels, though what Rorato said was fine. I jsut felt like posting the link.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 19, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2010)

I read that you get starters from a. red/blue, and also the hoenn starters.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 20, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I read that you get starters from a. red/blue, and also the hoenn starters.


Yup, you get the Hoenn starters from Steven, and the Kanto ones from Professor Oak.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 20, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty epic, mewants a Torchic and Squirtle :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bulbasaur and Torchic! <3

And then just get the rest by trading from original Gold to Ruby, then just destroying my save file on FR and Ruby to get Squirtle, Charmander, Mudkip, and Treecko.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bulbasaur and Torchic! <3
> 
> And then just get the rest by trading from original Gold to Ruby, then just destroying my save file on FR and Ruby to get Squirtle, Charmander, Mudkip, and Treecko.


You can't trade from original Gold to Ruby... The Generation I and II games are completely incompatible with the Generation III and IV games.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I got in an argument with my bf about that...  He was certain you could somehow.... but you can't...


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 20, 2010)

Prepare for trouble!
Make it double!
To protect the world from devastation!
To unite all peoples within our nation!
To denounce the evils of truth and love!
To extend our reach to the stars above!
Jessie!
James!
Team Rocket, blast off at the speed of light!
Surrender now, or prepare to fight!
Meowth!
That's right!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 20, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's just plain impossible. The Generation I and II games are built completely differently from the Generation III and VI games. Nintendo couldn't have made them compatible even if they wanted to.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you STILL take Sign ups?
TEAM ROCKET IS JUST EPIC!
Whats the process of signing up?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Do you STILL take Sign ups?
> TEAM ROCKET IS JUST EPIC!
> Whats the process of signing up?


Hey where'd you get all those bells?

(smirk)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know alts like the back of my hand don't think I can be fooled.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you've read my reasons etc.
Anyhow, request sent.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyway, back to the mission at hand... To request entry, it's at the top of the page "Joinable Groups".


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to the mission at hand... To request entry, it's at the top of the page "Joinable Groups".


YOU GOT A JOINABLE GROUP THINGY?!
thats unfair xD
Anyway have done.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard Grunt Sanji


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Grunt Sanji


Awesome...
Btw where is Giovanni in all this? I've ALWAYS wanted to meet him!
-looks around, under the sofa cushions and between books on the shelf.-


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, TBT used to have a Team Rocket group, so I made the joke of bringing back Sporge, our previous leader, like they do in Gold and Silver.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You left something out, that I can't even seem to get.
<small>
The... Red and-- Blue..... orbs...</small>


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 21, 2010)

@Sanji In this case, Giovanni would be Sporge27.

@Gnome, maybe that was Sanji's other account, but Sanji couldn't remember his password


----------



## SamXX (Mar 21, 2010)

Could I join please? I'll be whatever rank you like


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Could I join please? I'll be whatever rank you like


You shall be a lowly Grunt like me, muahahaha =p


----------



## SamXX (Mar 21, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine by me!


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But one day you and I shall become admins, Admin Marcus and Admin Sam, I know it!


----------



## SamXX (Mar 21, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez I've not even been accepted into the group yet  Slow down! xD


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Grunt Marcus wakes up from his day dreaming* Oh yeah, sorry XD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Sam, you're in.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sam, you're in.


Thanks ^_^

*Get's out his DS to train his 'mon.*


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My stolen mon will take your mom mon out =p


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

A question rockets:  Should I preserve the TRU Dragonite or use it on my HG/SS team?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

*Sends in application*


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> A question rockets:  Should I preserve the TRU Dragonite or use it on my HG/SS team?


Stats?


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 21, 2010)

E-excuse me... Is anyone there? Uhm.... Hello I am new to Team Rocket. I was told we could make the world a better place. So... uhm...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> E-excuse me... Is anyone there? Uhm.... Hello I am new to Team Rocket. I was told we could make the world a better place. So... uhm...


WE MAKE IT BETTER BY STEALING ALL THE OTHER POK


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> E-excuse me... Is anyone there? Uhm.... Hello I am new to Team Rocket. I was told we could make the world a better place. So... uhm...


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll join with any rank, I don't mind.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It knows Draco Meteor, Dragon Dance, Thunderbolt, and another dragon move that I forgot. It's mild nature, but that's how it was with the TRU event.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll join with any rank, I don't mind.


Make sure you send in a request at the top of the page.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll join with any rank, I don't mind.


Looks like we've found our new janitor! XD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one takes that away from Rob and Night! |:<


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O Is that a good role? :S


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey I got a question with those event pokemon... if you  breed them do they transfer moves like draco meteor down? 
Cause that would be awesome.

Also welcome to all new members


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Hey I got a question with those event pokemon... if you  breed them do they transfer moves like draco meteor down?
> Cause that would be awesome.
> 
> Also welcome to all new members


As long as their male, then yes.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

Wuuuut.

Why'd it have to be Pokeemawns? D= If it were any other group i'd be able to join :c


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Wuuuut.
> 
> Why'd it have to be Pokeemawns? D= If it were any other group i'd be able to join :c


Manly men play Pokemanz, 8|

So you don't play Bran?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neh, i stopped playing it when i was a wee little boy.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daw, that's a shame. =c I wish I could stop playing too, but it's just too much fun. XD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll join. Any rank is fine with me.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 22, 2010)

What did i miss? i wasn't able to get on


----------



## AndyB (Mar 22, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> What did i miss? i wasn't able to get on


We now have a group to join, top of the page. You'll find it all in there. "Joinable Groups."


----------



## Elliot (Mar 23, 2010)

Yay, 8D. I'm a noob Grunt : D.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys, I am joining but not as a Rocket Grunt.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Guys, I am joining but not as a Rocket Grunt.


Are you now?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please?

=3

I wanna be the like the Team's personal Mewtwo.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

(un)


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

<=3


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> <=3


It means unsure.

Since you kinda ya know just joined you'd probably be a grunt.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun wanna be a grunt.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll join and you'll just be there.
Seen as you don't want to get into the spirit of this RP. Then that's all there is you can do really... or not join really.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> You'll join and you'll just be there.
> Seen as you don't want to get into the spirit of this RP. Then that's all there is you can do really... or not join really.


 >_< 

But, I just want to be the armored lackey.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wont be anything if you just sit there.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Guys, I am joining but not as a Rocket Grunt.


Too bad, son.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright, how about this.
I'm half good half bad?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you don't, because you haven't requested to join the group.
That's what I'm talking about. 
Sure, most of us are getting into it and RPing sort of with being members of Team Rocket, donning Rocket cards/avatars etc. But then some aren't, like Tye and a few others.
The group is about Pokemon, but we're having a bit more fun with it.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright Andy ... I get it.

*cackles*

Can I join you Team Rocket?
*folds hands while grinning evilly.*


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Alright Andy ... I get it.
> 
> *cackles*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> That's one pokemon please. It's your entry fee. >


._.

Do you mean in game?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because if so, then your out of luck, mister.
I don't have Wi-Fi.

*chuckles*


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> That's one pokemon please. It's your entry fee. >


*Smacks around back of head* Quiet you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"...All pok


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, am I in or not!?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Okay, am I in or not!?


Request to be in.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Okay, am I in or not!?


As BB said, I have said for you to request it at the top of the screen to you and many others that wanted in.
Stop wasting my time and thus your own.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

*facepalm*

In English please?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> 
> In English please?


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/home/?c=22

You moron.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>>_>-.,m-.,-.,-.0,m,.kj,lk,.

Thank you.


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a quick question.  If I am a grunt do I actually have to follow the grunt stages?  Have a Grimer etc.  Because so far on my Platinum team it is a Vapereon, Skarmory, and a Grotle.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> I have a quick question.  If I am a grunt do I actually have to follow the grunt stages?  Have a Grimer etc.  Because so far on my Platinum team it is a Vapereon, Skarmory, and a Grotle.


No the team is up to you.


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright.  Just wondering because I'm making a beast team.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres no rule to limit your teams, like mine for example is one i do use which has nicknames for the Pok


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem I hate about PokeSav is everybody popular battler uses it.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a question involving HG/SS, so forgive the off-topicness.
My friend told me that apparently, there's something wrong with the wild Pokemon because the levels of the wild Pokemon don't reflect the Pokemon of the Gym Leader. According to him, the Pokemon around Victory Road was in the 30s, yet the Pokemon that the Elite Four have are in the 50s. Is it true?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corrected


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 24, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

